# Not so warm and fuzzy.



## love dubh (Jul 2, 2007)

Me, again.

So, let's engage in some TMI Theatre for a moment.

Since age 16/17, I've had these coarse, dark hairs on my neck, cheeks (near the ears, like sideburns), between the breasts, around the nipples, and on my stomach (yep, a happy trail). I've had one test for hormones, and that came back normal. However, these buggers are still here. I've had relatively normal periods, until I went on hormonal BC, and now I have faux periods. I also have not gained enough weight to make me think that PCOS is the problem. I did gain 40 lbs, but that was the confluence of college dining hall + actually eating - track. 

Discuss.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jul 2, 2007)

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 140 pounds (at 5'6"). I would go to the doctor for a full work up. That's really the only way that this can be sorted out.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 2, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 140 pounds (at 5'6"). I would go to the doctor for a full work up. That's really the only way that this can be sorted out.



That's about my weight now. Hm. Yes, I will go about getting a full work-up.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jul 2, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Me, again.
> 
> So, let's engage in some TMI Theatre for a moment.
> 
> ...



A friend of mine has PCOS and isn't large at all. Best to get checked out.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 2, 2007)

A few stray hairs aren't abnormal at all... lots of women have them, and they aren't connected to PCOS or any hormonal issues. Just God's little amusements. There are several removal processes available. If your facial hair is increasing in quantity and coarseness, then it's something to investigate medically, but otherwise - dealing with hair is just part of the beauty process.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, I have chin, neck and sideburn hair. My sister who is about 150 pounds has it too and she got a positive diagnosis for PCOS while I tested negative. You could time your watch to my periods while she wouldn't even have any if it weren't for birth control. I've begun waxing which isn't perfect but I like it better than other removal methods for various reasons. Sometimes hair is just hair which doesn't make it suck any less unfortunately. It wouldn't hurt to get tested but I wouldn't go out of my way to make a special trip to the doctors for it. It doesn't sound like you have PCOS but even if you did there's not much they can do for you that you're not already doing.


----------



## Roundsmile (Jul 9, 2007)

Not to sound rude, but aren't some ethnic backgrounds a bit more prone to body hair than others?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 9, 2007)

Posh Spice had PCOS, and she's always been slim. 

Im thinking I have PCOS too, but my doc doesnt seem to think so, not that he has done anything about it. My sister 11 months younger than me was diagnosed with it a few months ago after several months of crazy periods, same as ive had for about 18 months. Im gonna have to go on a diet


----------

